# Indoor Ski Rack



## 4aprice (Aug 20, 2012)

Just put up a new wall in my basement and I want to build a nice sturdy ski rack for 8 pairs of ski and poles and maybe an area to store ski boots underneath.  While not an exceptional carpenter I can read and would love to try my hand at constructing one if I could find a good set of plans.  Anybody know of any I could get my hands on. Thanx in advance.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## andyzee (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't have  plans, but here's pics of one I built:


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 20, 2012)

I haven't installed them yet, but I have two of the Talic wall mounts. Each holds a pair of skis and poles and mounts to a wall. Still need to figure out where to mount them. Of course, that is more expensive but also less time and frustration than building your own.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 20, 2012)

Steve, get what you're saying but personally I get a bit of satisfaction out of doing it myself plus you have the flexibility to build to your needs.


----------



## kickstand (Aug 21, 2012)

I built my own, but haven't hung it up yet.  It was pretty easy.  It holds 3 sets of skis.  I used a 4' 2x4 and 2 different dowels - can't recall the sizes, but call it 5/8" and 1/4".  The 5/8" dowels are for the skis.  How much you leave sticking out of the 2x4 depend on how fat your skis are.  I think I left about 5".  

You'd have to adjust the measurements based on your 2x4, but I drilled pairs of holes about a foot apart, and maybe 1/2" between the pairs.  Centered between the pairs and slightly below, one more holes for the 1/4" dowels (for the poles).

It ends up looking similar to this:

http://www.amazon.com/Woodform-Ski-Rack/dp/B001KMWZFA/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hg_5

Don't need much in the way of tools - a drill with 2 different bits for the dowel holes, a chop saw to cut the dowels, glue and sandpaper.


----------

